# PC or Morrus please help



## Madriel's Mercy (Jan 20, 2002)

I originally registered for the new board as "madriel", but my e-mail crashed as I was trying to complete my account activation and it's just not working.  I've re-registered as Madriel's Mercy as I was on the old board and that's working.

Please delete the "madriel" account.

Thanks muchly.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmm... I can't find "Madriel" in the Members list. Which can mean one of two things: Either someone already deleted it (in which case they probably would have posted here), or the ID hasn't yet gotten its confirmation (dunno how that works, but I remember other members not showing up immediately in the list). Do you remember the member number?

Anyway - to delete an account, you'll need an Admin (i.e., Morrus or Piratecat) AFAIK. So I'd suggest changing the thread title accordingly.


----------



## Madriel's Mercy (Jan 20, 2002)

I couldn't log on to the boards at all so unfortunately I don't even know the number.

How do you edit a thread title?  I tried, but it just changed the subject title.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Madriel's Mercy said:
			
		

> *I couldn't log on to the boards at all so unfortunately I don't even know the number.
> 
> How do you edit a thread title?  I tried, but it just changed the subject title. *



Hm... I thought it was possible since the last boards also allowed it. 
Oh, well - I'll do it, then. 

BTW, PC or Morrus could also just enable your "Madriel" account; would give you a lower member number, should this mean anything to you.


----------



## Madriel's Mercy (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks, Dark.  As for the lower member number it's no big deal to me.  We're all jumbled up now, so it won't mean anything for a year or so anyway.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *BTW, PC or Morrus could also just enable your "Madriel" account; would give you a lower member number, should this mean anything to you.  *



How can a lower member number _not_ mean something? Like, member numbers are everything, d00d!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok.  Which user name do you prefer, though?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> How can a lower member number not mean something? Like, member numbers are everything, d00d!
> 
> *



Get a life, graydoom.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Get a life, graydoom.  *




Fer sure and like stop posting in threads that don't concern you 

meaning Graydoom, not darkness, darkness is a mod and can like post in any thread he wants


----------



## Madriel's Mercy (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ok.  Which user name do you prefer, though? *




Sorry, got  a call from a friend who just found out he's going to be a daddy for the first time. 

As for the user name, Madriel is less of a bother to type, so I guess I'll take that one instead.

Thanks again!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok - Madriel it is, then. 

Removed no longer necessary note.
- Darkness


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fer sure and like stop posting in threads that don't concern you
> 
> meaning Graydoom, not darkness, darkness is a mod and can like post in any thread he wants *



Speaking of which, Wicht... How about you becoming a Mod in the YB! board?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

Done!  Madriel is enabled, Madriel's Mercy is deleted.  Darkness, thank you so much for getting clarification for me.

Email me if you're still having problems!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Glad that I could be of help.


----------



## madriel (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks so much guys!  I _love_  the fit, does it come in blue ?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Now all you need is an avatar...


----------

